
Remote Procedure and Event Protocol - billytetrud
https://github.com/Tixit/RPEP
======
billytetrud
I wrote and implemented a similar protocol to RPEP in 2013 and have been using
it personally, but haven't released it. In my recent search of something
similar I found the unfortunately named WAMP (Web Application Messaging
Protocol). Despite its goal of being simple and easy to implement, I found the
spec complex and bloated. It doesn't stick to being a messaging protocol, also
defining routing and brokerage - unnecessarily so in my opinion. I subscribe
to the single-responsibility principle, and WAMP seems to violate that. So I
wrote up this RPEP spec and want to know what people think about it.

If anyone wants to contribute to RPEP by either making implementations or
discussing changes to the spec, please let me know.

